

.ly domain reseller suspended by SoftLayer citing US/UN Sanctions - strebel

My contact at libyanspider.com has informed me that his hosting and DNS service at SoftLayer.com has been shut down citing UN/US/ Presidential Order of sanctions against Libya.<p>Some ~12,000 sites owned by ~5000 Libyan and International customers are offline or unreachable, 20 employees out of work.<p>LibyanSpider is the largest reseller I think of .ly domains. They also offer other DNS and internet services.<p>Softlayer was kind enough to add "Best of luck in your future endeavors." to their notice before even shutting off his support system account. *wince<p>[quote]
Unfortunately, your account has been reclaimed due OFAC violations. With the current situation abroad and subsequent changes to the list, your account has been deactivated immediately.<p>OFAC: http://www.treasury.gov/resource-center/sanctions/Programs/Pages/Programs.aspx<p>Best of luck in your future endeavors,<p>SoftLayer Accounting
[/quote]<p>If anyone has a contact at the NYTimes/Washington Post or similar, I have some more details I was asked to share with a responsible journalist.<p>ping me @strebel
PS: this has no affect on our service at page.ly, but I feel for the guy, a small business owner, getting caught up in geo-politics.
======
strebel
My contact said after a barrage of complaints from his customers, softlayer
restored his service.

------
omarchowdhury
So... how am I supposed to access my domain?

------
haploid
Hahaha. Oh good ol' post-merger SoftLayer.

This is nothing new for them. They have a long history of violating their own
TOS and shutting down customers, without warning, for arbitrary and capricious
reasons, then blaming/citing someone else for "making" them do it.

See Wikileaks and SimpleCDN for the most visible examples; there are many
more, though.

We left SL last year and couldn't be happier.

